# Chin-Ups



## Basic Person (28 May 2005)

I did a quick search for chinup but didn't find what I was looking for... 

I can do about 23 pushup, 30 situps and run 2.4km in 10m50s. I am still trying to improve before BOTC but I can't even do one chinup! I practice pulling down 110 pounds at the gym and can do three sets of 15 (my weight is 170). Is it normal to be this difficult, and does it matter if you can't do a chinup at the start of BOTC?


----------



## Island Ryhno (28 May 2005)

The reason chinups are reccomended for basic is so you can pull yourself over the walls on the obstacle course and to show you that you need good upper body strenght for a military life. In order to get good at chinups you need to do two things 1) Chinups 2) resistance training for the rest of your body. For the chinups there should be an assisted chinup machine in your gym somewhere, it's for chinups and dips and has weights on the bottom that you can adjust (from 10-250lbs or so) get on it in the chinup position, set the weight to 20lbs and try to do a chinup. Keep adjusting the weight until you can do 7 complete chinups with the least amount of weight assist. They should not be easy for you, so if you find it easy, you have to much weight assisting you. Try decreasing the amount of help you need every week. 2) Add resistance (weight lifting) workouts for your chest, back, shoulders, biceps and triceps, if you don't already. Chinups require you to be strong in all those aforementioned areas. Your lat pulldown of 110lbs is a good start, try getting it to at least your body weight (170lbs) by adding about 5lbs a week.

Cheers


----------



## Basic Person (29 May 2005)

Thnx for the reply... I guess the best thing I can do is keep training.


----------



## DogOfWar (29 May 2005)

Basic Person said:
			
		

> I did a quick search for chinup but didn't find what I was looking for...
> 
> I can do about 23 pushup, 30 situps and run 2.4km in 10m50s. I am still trying to improve before BOTC but I can't even do one chinup! I practice pulling down 110 pounds at the gym and can do three sets of 15 (my weight is 170). Is it normal to be this difficult, and does it matter if you can't do a chinup at the start of BOTC?



With these stats although not terribly impressive show that you should be able to do 1 chinup. Try doing them before doing anything else in your workout. They are taxing but I cant think of another exercise that gives me the same satisfaction.


----------



## paracowboy (29 May 2005)

Basic Person said:
			
		

> I did a quick search for chinup but didn't find what I was looking for...
> 
> I can do about 23 pushup, 30 situps and run 2.4km in 10m50s. I am still trying to improve before BOTC but I can't even do one chinup! I practice pulling down 110 pounds at the gym and can do three sets of 15 (my weight is 170). Is it normal to be this difficult, and does it matter if you can't do a chinup at the start of BOTC?


BW is right, you should certainly be able to do one chin-up. As he suggested, try them first in your workout. Also, doing a million sets of pull-downs at a lesser weight will not help you pull your weight up. Start increasing the weight on your pull-downs. 
If you have access to a gym, you can self-spot (if you don't have anybody who can/will help you) with the chin-up/pull-down. Go to the squat rack. Place the pins at a height whereby you can rest your toes on the bar. Place the barbell across the pins and grasp the top support rail of the rack. Pull your skinny arse up, using your legs to push through the sticking point. Rinse and repeat as necessary.


----------



## DogOfWar (29 May 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> BW is right, you should certainly be able to do one chin-up. As he suggested, try them first in your workout. Also, doing a million sets of pull-downs at a lesser weight will not help you pull your weight up. Start increasing the weight on your pull-downs.
> If you have access to a gym, you can self-spot (if you don't have anybody who can/will help you) with the chin-up/pull-down. Go to the squat rack. Place the pins at a height whereby you can rest your toes on the bar. Place the barbell across the pins and grasp the top support rail of the rack. Pull your skinny arse up, using your legs to push through the sticking point. Rinse and repeat as necessary.



Thats good advice! Its been solong since I "learned" how to do chinups-I had forgotten about those!


----------



## quebecownage (29 May 2005)

Ok dude 
so i'm 5.6 ,130 pounds

10 more pushups than the mcpl
10 more situps
16 chinups in all
and 11:16 at the 2.4 k

these stats are not meant to mean anything bad but i dont know for you but im 16 years old and i'm not the super-built type of guys altough i go to gym  daily during the week


----------



## paracowboy (29 May 2005)

oh yeah! I almost forgot. Numbers alone mean nothing. It's irrelevant if you can do 1000 push-ups if they aren't done to the standard. So let's talk about form. First, we will pause as I think about the perfect form: Alyssa Milano....




Okay, that's out of my system. For now.
You have to perform each movement properly. Push-ups: down position is with the elbows at a 90 degree angle. Up is with the elbows straight. Sit-ups: Feet flat on the ground, knees bent, shoulderblades touching the floor, hands touching the ears. Do NOT hook your hands behind your head. The fingers can not leave the head. Up position is when the elbows touch the knees. Chin-ups: down position is with the arms fully extended, and the body hanging. Up is when the chin is over the bar. No kicking, swaying, or bicycling.
If you fail to meet these standards, the movement does not count.


----------



## Sivad (30 May 2005)

I hate chinup too, i go to the gym regularly and bench press 210 for 3 reps or 10 and only do 2 chinups. it might have something to do with my size, i'm 5
9" 220lbs.


----------



## tannerthehammer (30 May 2005)

get someone to stand below you while you do the chinups to assist you by pushing you up a bit while you pull upwards and you will eventually be able to do one on your own...Also do some military style press (barbell behind your head and push it straight up) and you should be fine...


----------



## Island Ryhno (30 May 2005)

Sivad said:
			
		

> I hate chinup too, i go to the gym regularly and bench press 210 for 3 reps or 10 and only do 2 chinups. it might have something to do with my size, i'm 5
> 9" 220lbs.



Hey Sivad, good chest strenght is not a good indicator of how many chin ups you can do. The major muscle used in chinups are the back, shoulders, biceps and triceps. Emphasises on the back and shoulders, try to get strong in those areas and your chinups will get easier also!


----------



## Sivad (30 May 2005)

i was just relating to a excersize that most people could relate with that was all I wasn't going to go through my history of what i can list cause no one wants to hear that stuff. 
I work every muscle but still have a tough time with them dam chinups maybe a weight loss would be a good idea but would be afraid of lossing muscle mass


----------



## Island Ryhno (30 May 2005)

I didn't mean for it to come off as sounding like I was giving you a lecture. I meant that a lot of people misinterpret which muscles work for which exercise is all. Sorry if it sounded that way bro. Yes weight loss will help with chinups if you maintain good strenght training (I'm 280lbs and have had a serious shoulder injury. Right now I can do 6 standard chinups. I perform about 50 with a 150lbs weight assist)


----------



## quebecownage (30 May 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> oh yeah! I almost forgot. Numbers alone mean nothing. It's irrelevant if you can do 1000 push-ups if they aren't done to the standard. So let's talk about form. First, we will pause as I think about the perfect form: Alyssa Milano....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey para,
the army standard is my standard and all those number are well earned from the right form


----------



## paracowboy (30 May 2005)

quebecownage said:
			
		

> Hey para,
> the army standard is my standard and all those number are well earned from the right form


good for you. I'm going back to stalking Alyssa Milano now.


----------



## shadow (31 May 2005)

Chin-ups are one of those exercises where you can work each individual muscle required to perform a chin-up, but can never actually do one.
The only thing that I've found that really works is....  you guessed it.... chin-ups!!!
I have a chin-up bar on the doorframe to my home office, and when I started, everytime I would go through the door, I would do one.  Then maybe the next week, everytime I would go through the door I would do two... etc etc
Maybe one day I'll make it to three. ;D


----------



## Sivad (31 May 2005)

Eventually your not going to want to go through that door anymore ;D
hey ryno no probs man I dont' take anything the wrong way, I realize what you were saying and i take and use everthing on this forum or try too.  One day I too will me in the Military.

For now i still wait and wait and wait.....maybe i try shadows trick and through up a 2x4 or metal bar somewhere in my work!


----------



## shadow (31 May 2005)

lol yeah now I avoid my computer room like the plague....  but I did have to do chin-ups to come in and reply to your post  ha ha


----------



## chriscalow (20 Jun 2005)

When I was shorter, I had a bar in the bathroom doorway..  Because you will always have to go to the bathroom... then I came to be 6'4, so I built one off the side of my deck out back.    I was always told that it helps to do one chin-up and hold it for as long as you can.  I've never had much trouble with chin ups so I never tried it, but I hear it all the time.  Has anyone heard of that?  Does it help?


----------



## Island Ryhno (20 Jun 2005)

Yes. It's called weak point training, you're at your physical weak point while at the top of the pull up. Try this: When you get to the top of the pullup change your grip (pronate or suppinate) it will help out. Oh and those half arm, swinging chin ups that everyone claims they're pro's at DONT count. It's arms FULLY extended, elbows locked out; up and then down with a pause at the bottom to avoid swinging.  ;D


----------



## FITSUMO (21 Jun 2005)

shadow says it best "Chin-ups are one of those exercises where you can work each individual muscle required to perform a chin-up, but can never actually do one.
The only thing that I've found that really works is....  you guessed it.... chin-ups!!!"

I can dead lift 600lbs for sets( and yes with good form) but when i tried to do a chin-up I was f&^%&$*.  I found that the only thing that has helped my chins and pulls is chins and pulls, can now do 3 of each.  they seem to be one of those things that take a long time to build to.  keep grunting and groaning and you will be able to bang out more and more.

cheers


----------



## Baloo (21 Jun 2005)

FITSUMO said:
			
		

> keep grunting and groaning and you will be able to bang out more and more.
> 
> cheers



 ;D

My teenager moment is over.


----------



## FITSUMO (21 Jun 2005)

keep grunting and groaning and you will be able to bang out more and more.

hey baloo, as an old guy, I have the answers to all of life for you young pups...........


cheers


----------



## Baloo (21 Jun 2005)

It comes in pill form for you fogeys, doesn't it?


----------



## FITSUMO (21 Jun 2005)

THE BLUE PILL RULES!  that made me laugh so hard I spit coffee on the monitor...........careful, the fogeys cannot take sudden movements............now back to chins.......


----------



## Marchand De Boeufs (21 Jun 2005)

How many good chin ups (with out swinging and all) we should be able to do before BOTC ?


----------



## Baloo (22 Jun 2005)

Question kind of comes out of nowhere really...

I am thinking about building my own chin up bar and supports somewhere inside / outside of the house.

There are a couple ideas I have, namely building one in the backyard, near the house, downstairs in the basement, with a support base, or just buy one for a door frame.

I have an issue with the last one, being 6'4". Any thoughts, suggestions?


----------



## NavComm (22 Jun 2005)

I bought a chin up bar and put it in the doorway of my kitchen. I haven't actually done a chin up yet but every time I walk by it I grab on and pull up as hard as I can. One day I'm hoping to make it up to the bar!


----------



## The_Falcon (22 Jun 2005)

Baloo said:
			
		

> Question kind of comes out of nowhere really...
> 
> I am thinking about building my own chin up bar and supports somewhere inside / outside of the house.
> 
> ...



Just bend your legs at the knees so your feet are behind you, thats what I do.  I have a bar in my doorframe, however the frame is not that tall so I have to bend my legs or my feet will touch before my arms are extended.  Just make sure if you get a doorframe bar that you secure it firmly into the frame.  You don't want it coming out and landing on your knees on the hardwood flooring (like me).


----------

